# Extreme Overclocking Research Project



## Ben Clarke (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, after geting bored, I thought this up. Basically, the aim of this project is to research which components are the best for overclocking, the most effective way, and how to aid stability etc. At the minute, I'm doing the first phase of research, by using a Radeon XPRESS 1150 (according to BIOS, though software detects it as XPRESS 200) and an Athlon X2 3800+. I can currently go up to 2.2GHz without any major heat increase, but I can't go any higher with dangerous temperatures. 

Because of this, I am asking you guys to aid me, by donating cash or old hardware. ALL results will be uploaded here, and you guys can then analyse or ask questions about them. Also, If anyone would like to help with the research, PM me, and I'll set you something to do. Thankyou.

CURRENT PROJECTS:

Socket AM2 Athlon X2 3800+: 
Stock Cooling, max achieved 2.2GHz.
Multiplier: 10x 
Temps: System 22C, CPU 35C. 
Voltage 1.360. 
Max available FSB: 500Mhz.
Stability Testing: Coming soon, I need to make sure that temps are safe after 24hrs operation.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 24, 2007)

Quad-phase compressors with nitrogen ftw!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 24, 2007)

When I got the money dude .

Anyway, I've decided that donators of cash/hardware will get full reports sent to them, but non-donators only get part of the reports. That way, it's an incentive for people to donate, and I won't have to fear blowing this rig up. My dad will kill me if that happens again.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm using this guide for temperatures: http://www.heatsink-guide.com/content.php?content=maxtemp.shtml

If anyone can recommend different temps, let me know.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 25, 2007)

First result:

Motherboard: ECS RS485M-M
CPU: Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Original frequency: 2000MHz (200MHz FSB)
Max overclock: 2500MHz (250MHz FSB) This is because of the motherboard being crap.
Voltage: 1.400V
Temperature: 43C idle, 47C load.

Really need donations now, or we won't have the next set of results for about 38 weeks.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 25, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> First result:
> 
> Motherboard: ECS RS485M-M
> CPU: Athlon 64 X2 3800+
> ...



as great as your intentions are, I don't think this is gonna work well...

Unless you know how to handle a dual stage cascade, or a triple autocascade... Then it would be useful.  


To truely do "research" you need control parameters, and in this case you would have to try as many identical (and I mean very close in date) CPU's, strictly controlling operating temperature, until failure.

and most of this is known already  (Actually, AMD publishes this, and basic overclocking still has to follow the phycis barrier of heat->DEATH)

Sub-zero research is always interesting though.

HVAC certified?


----------



## infrared (Apr 1, 2007)

What overclocking experience have you had?? Throwing money at something isn't going to help if you're not sure what you're doing. And you expect people to _donate_ money?

Let me put it this way. When you get that cpu past 3.2ghz and Orthos stable for an hour, i might consider donating a small amount.



Ben Clarke said:


> When I got the money dude .
> 
> Anyway, I've decided that donators of cash/hardware will get full reports sent to them, but non-donators only get part of the reports. That way, it's an incentive for people to donate, and I won't have to fear blowing this rig up. My dad will kill me if that happens again.



... you're starting this "extreme" overclocking experiment on a family pc...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 1, 2007)

"My dad will kill me"

I'm assuming you're under 18.

This project as a whole, would be a liability from the start.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 1, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> "My dad will kill me"



Eye for an eye...

He kills the computer, his dad kills him. Quite acceptable.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 1, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Eye for an eye...
> 
> He kills the computer, his dad kills him. Quite acceptable.


----------



## pt (Apr 1, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Eye for an eye...
> 
> He kills the computer, his dad kills him. Quite acceptable.



typical dan post


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 4, 2007)

Man..  I just wanna see this kid toast the family PC..  heeheee.




Uuummm... Sorry Ben that wasn't very nice at all.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> When I got the money dude .
> 
> Anyway, I've decided that donators of cash/hardware will get full reports sent to them, but non-donators only get part of the reports. That way, it's an incentive for people to donate, and I won't have to fear blowing this rig up. My dad will kill me if that happens again.



Alright first you try to sell Custom Made PC's with equipment we can buy at the same prices at the same places, if not find better deals, just so you can build it...but you had no real plan..and that's cool that you're dreaming big..but in the same thread you say that you will OC cpu's to a certain extent, but will charge for a "full" system OC of "every component", but burn up your "store bought PC"... I'm sorry Ben, but that is the worst of the worst business practice ever...that shows no sense in advertising. If you have nothing good to say about your PC or it's situation other than MAX OC and such..don't ADVERTISE IT! Just some advice...I ran a small business online before..but I built credibility and proof of it, then started that business. 

But onto the gusto of this post, now you're asking for money and hardware donations for your OC project in a different area of the same forum. If you were the owner of any type of repuatble business, well..you wouldn't have a business for long. It's cool if people want to give you money/old hardware...heck if I still had my old Pentium2 stuff you could have it, but that hit the trash years ago. I'm sorry if I seem somewhat harsh at you Ben, and it may just be the way you come across to me, but the way you are going about everything you do is horrible. If you want help OC-ing what you have or suggestions for buying what type of certain component or whatnot, this is the place. To try to sell PC's we WILL build for as cheap if not cheaper, and not ask for donations for "TEST" OC Rig or in a better term: Already been done many times, search the forum or even Google to find many results on the same components!

And saying your dad will kill you if you "Kill" your PC "Again"...that is no good dude. That just adds to the feeling of aggrivation causing me to get all this out. It's obvious you're very inexperienced in any sense of business/advertisement/easy income...You need to build some sort of credibility and trust with people before you can "take" their money/components. From what I've seen of you thus far...I'd consider your "offerings" to be more a SCAM than a service. I'll offer my OC info for free and every step it took to get there...on any PC I've ever owned..cause THAT IS WHAT THIS FORUM IS ABOUT! That is why I came to the Tech...great people, a lot of help, and a great plethora of information. We are not about coming in out of nowhere, with nothing to be known of, trying to offer services with a charge, whilst blowing up our own admittedly store bought PC, and being afraid of our father's if we do blow up our PC's. Can you at least try to OC a rig without trying to have us pay you for the results we help you attain? Hell, we might not even CHARGE YOU for ASSISTANCE! I understand there are plenty of younger people out there...but I got a job and bought my own shit!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 7, 2007)

lol. Noone will donate, for a thing that will do more harm than good. 

Geez, get a job Ben Clarke, life isnt that nice. If you knew what quad phase cascade was, you would know that its EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE. Also, why should we donate? You might as well sell the parts at more expensive prices. I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but do you see people begging others for parts? No.  

Thus, forget about it if you don't have the money and if you are too lazy to buy your own parts or make money for them.

98% of us here are enthusiasts, and many who arent leave the forum in like less than a week, thus the PC building buisiness is gone, TPU is not a place for free advertising of your buisinesses, in which seem like a scam on the scaling of the prices. Dont look like a dell when you do that kind of stuff as we arent very lenient people. We are those cheapskates who thrive off building everything ourselves. 

Please learn that half of us are barely able to pay our monthly fees even though we have godly shit compared to the majority of people in the world.



Kursah said:


> Alright first you try to sell Custom Made PC's with equipment we can buy at the same prices at the same places, if not find better deals, just so you can build it...but you had no real plan..and that's cool that you're dreaming big..but in the same thread you say that you will OC cpu's to a certain extent, but will charge for a "full" system OC of "every component", but burn up your "store bought PC"... I'm sorry Ben, but that is the worst of the worst business practice ever...that shows no sense in advertising. If you have nothing good to say about your PC or it's situation other than MAX OC and such..don't ADVERTISE IT! Just some advice...I ran a small business online before..but I built credibility and proof of it, then started that business.
> 
> But onto the gusto of this post, now you're asking for money and hardware donations for your OC project in a different area of the same forum. If you were the owner of any type of repuatble business, well..you wouldn't have a business for long. It's cool if people want to give you money/old hardware...heck if I still had my old Pentium2 stuff you could have it, but that hit the trash years ago. I'm sorry if I seem somewhat harsh at you Ben, and it may just be the way you come across to me, but the way you are going about everything you do is horrible. If you want help OC-ing what you have or suggestions for buying what type of certain component or whatnot, this is the place. To try to sell PC's we WILL build for as cheap if not cheaper, and not ask for donations for "TEST" OC Rig or in a better term: Already been done many times, search the forum or even Google to find many results on the same components!



Agreed. Ben, think of it, you always use the most ridiculous advertising methods that could land you in court if you ran a buisiness. So basically, when i try to run the PC building service, i just go "Hey guys ill just build u a PC that will be considerably cheaper, have the premiums that sometimes dont come with standard dells, etc" 

I also try to educate the buyer (i only "sell" PCs to my school students >_>), saying that "Wheras for the same performance and low-tier OEM parts, for a dell it would cost $3000, for this however it would cost almost half the price, wait actually the 8800GTS isnt even availiable for manufacturers like dell!"

So basically some tips:

-Know what you are doing, use the professional tools.
-Do not force the buyer into buying something that needs constant matinence whether they like it or not
-Have a LOW cost overhead, thats set, not a percentage cost overhead. I charge a low $30 overhead.
-DO NOT resort to using parts from the most expensive source.
-DO NOT offer extras if you want to charge more, honestly how hard is it to overclock a CPU like 16mhz?
-Dont use messages that give an impression that you are desperate to obtain money like "URGENT"
-Be flexible, let the poor have the $10 discount
-Don't diss the buyer!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 8, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> So basically some tips:
> 
> -Know what you are doing, use the professional tools.
> -Do not force the buyer into buying something that needs constant matinence whether they like it or not
> ...



Exactly right. Do some business research, because you are attempting to sell in an industry where many have better, cheaper, and more viable sources. You need a background and a successful one at that. Especially if you're trying to sell PC's to enthusiasts in the PC world. Do yourself a favor and stop what you are doing until you have the financial backing, experience in building PC's component-by-component, have your own personal PC be your protege so to say, so you can prove what you can do. Burning up a store bought PC shows lack of experience/sense. Come here for help, assistance, recommendations on your PC, OC, etc...but don't try to sell us your horrible sales pitch (well did you even have one?). Sorry dude, but you need to go back to the drawing board, and take note to all of this and all of the responses you got for a *FAILED* attempt at your business. Look at what others do, how they built reputation, what they do to ensure trust with the buyer to recieve money for services/product. If you do this and pay attention, learn a lot in the PC world, you could turn yourself around and be successful. If you don't, then please stop wasting your time...and trust me, jumping to a different forum will net you the same results if not worse.


----------

